# MN sidewalk snow removal



## mossballs (Dec 18, 2004)

I am looking to sub out sidewalk snow removal
in Marshall area


----------



## cameren_j (Jun 26, 2011)

*Sidewalk snow removal*

How many sidewalks do you have and where at in Marshall ? I have a 4x4 4 wheeler with a blade and I also have a suburban with a 7.6 Western. Please reply with more details if you are interested..


----------



## cameren_j (Jun 26, 2011)

just wondering if you are still interested in subbing out your sidewalk snow removal in marshall depending on details i might be interested in doing it if you would like to contact me on here feel free.


----------

